# "Reformed" Jokes



## ProtestantBankie

Most refromers ring door bells, but John Knocks.

Which Reformer had a sweet tooth? John Calvin, he has a Swiss Role in the Reformation.

Who is the most academic Reformer? Martin Luther, he submitted more than One Thesis.

In the village of Dromore in Ireland lived an Irish Christian Dr Samuel O'dea who refused to dine with Baptists because they denied infant baptism, who refused to dine with Covenanters because they rejected the revolution settlement. Who refused to dine with Anglicans because they were not Presbyterians and refused to have fellowship with many many in his own church. He was so exclusive in fact that he earned the nickname, Exclusive Sam O'dea.

1843 all Scottish Churches sang Psalms, but you could hardly notice over the Disruption.

Why do Roman Catholic Chapels smell Nicer than Reformed Churches? Because they are filled with popery (potpourri)


----------



## Edward

Took me a while to the O'dea one.


----------



## earl40

Edward said:


> Took me a while to the O'dea one.



I am still working on this one.


----------



## Jake

earl40 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a while to the O'dea one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on this one.
Click to expand...


Exclusive Sam O'dea ≋ Exclusive Psalmody, preferably in a Scottish accent.


----------



## johnny

An American an Englishman and a Reformer walk into a Bar????????


----------



## ZackF

Why did the chicken cross the road? He was predestined.


----------



## Captain Picard

Hey girl, if I could rearrange "TULIP" I'd put U and I next to each other.

Hey girl, is your name Grace? Cause you're irresistible.

What do you call a Calvinist fish? Charles Sturgeon.


----------



## Captain Picard

johnny said:


> An American an Englishman and a Reformer walk into a Bar????????



And the bartender says, "what'll you have Mr. Edwards?"


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

KS_Presby said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road? He was predestined.



Depends on the chicken...

*Why Did the Chicken Cross the Road? *

*Greg Boyd*: It’s a possibility that the chicken crossed the road.

*Rick Warren*: The chicken was purpose driven.

*Pelagius*: Because the chicken was able to.

*John Piper*: God decreed the event to maximize his glory. OR . . . it was an act of Christian hedonism. The chicken realized that his greatest joy would only be found on the other side.

*Irenaeus*: The glory of God is the chicken fully alive.

*C.S. Lewis*: If a chicken finds itself with a desire that nothing on this side can satisfy, the most probable explanation is that it was created for the other side.

*Billy Graham*: The chicken was surrendering all.

*Pluralist*: The chicken took one of many equally valid roads.

*Universalist*: All chickens cross the road.

*Martin Luther*: The chicken was fleeing the Antichrist who had stolen the Gospel with his papist lies.

*Tim LaHaye*: The chicken didn’t want to be left behind.

*James White*: I reject chicken centered eisegesis.

*John Wesley*: The chicken’s heart was strangely warmed.

*Rob Bel*l: The chicken. Crossed the road. To get. Cool glasses.

*Joel Osteen*: The chicken crossed the road to maximize his personal fulfillment so they he could be all that God created him to be.

*Roger Olson*: The chicken recognizes no clear evangelical boundries.

*Driscoll*: A [bleeping] chicken crossed the road to go get a beer.

*Gary Demar*: The chicken was fleeing the destruction of Jerusalem in AD 70. That’s it.

*Jim Wallis*: The chicken is an organizer for Occupy Barnyard.

*Emergent*: For this chicken, its not the destination that’s important. Its the journey itself.

*N.T. Wright*: This act of the chicken, which would be unthinkable in British barnyards, reeks of that American individualism that is destructive to community.

*Al Mohler*: When a chicken begins to think theologically, he has no other alternative but to come over to the Calvinist side of the road.

*Michael Horton*: The chicken was forsaking the kingdom of this world to live solely in the Kingdom of Christ.

*John Frame*: The chicken had an existential need to change its situation according to a new norm.

*T.F. Torrance*: The inner logic of the incarnation proved an irresistible draw to the other side of the road.

*Dietrich Bonhoeffer*: He was abandoning cheap grace for the costly discipleship of risking the dangers of crossing the road.

*Karl Barth*: The crossing of the road, like all true theology, was done for profoundly Christological reasons. Because Christ came as the judge to be judged, all chickens cross the road in the end.

*Paul Tillich*: Because he sensed that the other side of the road represented the ground of all being.

*New Ager*: Because he saw the light beckoning him forward.

*Fundamentalist*: Because his pastor told him so.

*Elevation Church*: Because Pastor Furtick told him to get in the line on the other side for a spontaneous baptism.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

*Top 10 Reasons I am a Calvinist*

1. Calvinists tend to wear wool and cotton. Dispensationalists tend to wear lime-green polyester leisure suits.
2. John Calvin was French...being French is very chic.
3. Calvin sounds like Calvin Klein...and his clothes are very chic.
4. Calvinists can drink.
5. Calvinists can smoke.
6. Dispensationalists are into prophecy conferences where they talk about Star-Trek eschatology and the mark of the Beast. Calvinists have conferences on "life and culture", art, social justice, and other high-brow things like that. Afterwards, we go to the local pub and talk about philosophy over a pint of Bass ale.
7. Calvinists have close ties with Scotland and Scotland is very cool: you know --Sean Connery, the movie Highlander, Bagpipes, the Loch Ness Monster, Glenlivet 18 year old Scotch, the movie Train Spotting, Brave Heart, etc.
8. Calvinists think we are smarter than anybody else.
9. It is more socially acceptable to say, "I go to Grace Presbyterian Church" than to say, "I go to Washed In The Blood Worship Center", "I go to Son Life Charismatic Believers Assembly", or to say "I go to Boston Berean Bible Believing Baptist Bethel", or to say "I go to the Latter-Day-Rain Deliverance Tabernacle Prophecy Center, Inc.", or to say "I go to the Philadelphia Church of the Majority Text", or to say "I go to the Lithuanian Apostolic Orthodox Autocephalic Church of the Baltic union of 1838".

10. Ultimately, I am a Calvinist because I had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

A new Calvinist internet filter:

http://www.tominthebox.net/2007/01/net-finney-guards-families-against.html


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

They write songs about us philologists:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x2SvqhfevE


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Q: How many Calvinists does it take to change a lightbulb? 

A: None. God has predestined when the lights will be on. (Calvinists do not change light bulbs. They simply read the instructions and pray the light bulb will be one that has been chosen to be changed.)


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I'll be here all week, folks. ta dum dum!


----------



## Captain Picard

I was rolling at that chicken post, especially the James White and Luther lines.


----------



## BGF

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road? He was predestined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the chicken...
> 
> *Why Did the Chicken Cross the Road? *
> 
> *Greg Boyd*: It’s a possibility that the chicken crossed the road.
> 
> *Rick Warren*: The chicken was purpose driven.
> 
> *Pelagius*: Because the chicken was able to.
> 
> *John Piper*: God decreed the event to maximize his glory. OR . . . it was an act of Christian hedonism. The chicken realized that his greatest joy would only be found on the other side.
> 
> *Irenaeus*: The glory of God is the chicken fully alive.
> 
> *C.S. Lewis*: If a chicken finds itself with a desire that nothing on this side can satisfy, the most probable explanation is that it was created for the other side.
> 
> *Billy Graham*: The chicken was surrendering all.
> 
> *Pluralist*: The chicken took one of many equally valid roads.
> 
> *Universalist*: All chickens cross the road.
> 
> *Martin Luther*: The chicken was fleeing the Antichrist who had stolen the Gospel with his papist lies.
> 
> *Tim LaHaye*: The chicken didn’t want to be left behind.
> 
> *James White*: I reject chicken centered eisegesis.
> 
> *John Wesley*: The chicken’s heart was strangely warmed.
> 
> *Rob Bel*l: The chicken. Crossed the road. To get. Cool glasses.
> 
> *Joel Osteen*: The chicken crossed the road to maximize his personal fulfillment so they he could be all that God created him to be.
> 
> *Roger Olson*: The chicken recognizes no clear evangelical boundries.
> 
> *Driscoll*: A [bleeping] chicken crossed the road to go get a beer.
> 
> *Gary Demar*: The chicken was fleeing the destruction of Jerusalem in AD 70. That’s it.
> 
> *Jim Wallis*: The chicken is an organizer for Occupy Barnyard.
> 
> *Emergent*: For this chicken, its not the destination that’s important. Its the journey itself.
> 
> *N.T. Wright*: This act of the chicken, which would be unthinkable in British barnyards, reeks of that American individualism that is destructive to community.
> 
> *Al Mohler*: When a chicken begins to think theologically, he has no other alternative but to come over to the Calvinist side of the road.
> 
> *Michael Horton*: The chicken was forsaking the kingdom of this world to live solely in the Kingdom of Christ.
> 
> *John Frame*: The chicken had an existential need to change its situation according to a new norm.
> 
> *T.F. Torrance*: The inner logic of the incarnation proved an irresistible draw to the other side of the road.
> 
> *Dietrich Bonhoeffer*: He was abandoning cheap grace for the costly discipleship of risking the dangers of crossing the road.
> 
> *Karl Barth*: The crossing of the road, like all true theology, was done for profoundly Christological reasons. Because Christ came as the judge to be judged, all chickens cross the road in the end.
> 
> *Paul Tillich*: Because he sensed that the other side of the road represented the ground of all being.
> 
> *New Ager*: Because he saw the light beckoning him forward.
> 
> *Fundamentalist*: Because his pastor told him so.
> 
> *Elevation Church*: Because Pastor Furtick told him to get in the line on the other side for a spontaneous baptism.
Click to expand...


This is fantastic! Mind if I borrow?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

BGF said:


> This is fantastic! Mind if I borrow?


Sure thing. I did.


----------



## 2ndViolinist

To be sung to the tune of "Amazing Grace":

"Arminian 'grace!' How strange the sound,
Salvation hinged on me.
I once was lost then turned around,
Was blind then chose to see.

What 'grace' is it that calls for choice,
Made from some good within?
That part that wills to heed God’s voice,
Proved stronger than my sin. 

through many ardent gospel pleas,
I sat with heart of stone.
But then some hidden good in me,
Propelled me toward my home. 

When we’ve been there ten thousand years,
Because of what we’ve done,
We’ve no less days to sing our praise,
Than when we first begun."


----------



## 2ndViolinist

And a few images...


----------



## 2ndViolinist

I'm done here.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I once used this in a lengthy response to a Romanist on the topic of _schism_ while pointing out the fallacy of the apologist's claims to monolithic unity:

"If you have one German, you have a _philosopher_; a Dutchman, a _theologian_; two Germans, an _army_; two Dutchmen, a _church_; three Germans, a _war_; three Dutchmen, a _divided church_."


----------

